# 1942 Ranger Combat Course (In color)



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## DasBoot (Aug 1, 2011)

That's awesome! great videos.


----------



## dknob (Aug 1, 2011)

Dude thank you so much for this, these videos are amazing.

I've never seen footage of WWII Ranger training. It looks legit and awesome. What warriors!
Sad that probably 50% or more of the guys in the footage were KIA.

Thanks again. wow


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 1, 2011)

I am glad it hit a spot with you dknob, I thought it was pretty damn cool to be honest. Looks like some rough training they did, the H2H intructor looked pretty rough too.:eek: I thought it was kind of odd that everyone was in different uniforms and what looks to be some civi clothing as well, I wonder if some non-Army people were being trained as well?

Damn good videos with good image and "color". I figured some of the old timers would enjoy them for sure.


----------



## pardus (Aug 2, 2011)

A couple of things that I thought were particularly interesting where that the weapons were all quite old, pre-deployment issue. Notably the main rifle being used was the P17, with a Garand or two and I think I may have spotted the odd 1903 in there as well.

Also there was a black guy training there, that is something I'd like to know the back story on.

Thanks for posting this, great vids. Really good to see how these guys trained, very tough.


----------



## sfmike (Aug 2, 2011)

This is my 1st time seeing this vid, too.  Thank you for showing it here.

RLTW
Mike


----------



## The91Bravo (Aug 5, 2011)

This is an awesome find..

Doing the rope climb with fixed bayonets.. with dudes above and below on the net.. Who wants to figure the risk assessment for that training period?


----------



## The91Bravo (Aug 5, 2011)

Those guys are studs!!! friggin tough as woodpecker lips


----------



## Seajack (Aug 5, 2011)

That's pretty darn cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------

